# Pelvic exenteration



## vchnsqip (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi there -
Question regarding coding a bundle vs. combined coding. I have a urology case with Operation:
1. Radical cystectomy and ileal conduit urinary diversion.
2. Total abdominal hysterectomy and bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy.
3. Bilateral pelvic lymph node dissection.

Would I code this  51595 and 58150 (since there is no bowel resection) or would I code the bundle:
51597 "Pelvic exenteration, complete, for vesical, prostatic or urethral malignancy, with removal of bladder and ureteral transplantations, with or without hysterectomy and/or abdominoperineal resection of rectum and colon and colostomy, or any combination thereof"

Thanks! E


----------

